# Managed funds - first timer



## alex (23 April 2005)

i was wondering if anybody has been with a managed super fund and their experience with fund  good or bad  i have been with fund for 11 months and getting return about 11%  i am 55 years old  just retired. what do most people my age do with their money  curious?   confused   and just recently with stockmarket downturn very anxious,its amazing in my own businesswhen things went quiet i knew exactly what to do, but in this managed fund i feel like i am on  a rollercoaster ride going to  who knows where i want to make money but i dont want to wait 10 to 20 years to make it am i being greedy? unreasonable perhaps or is everybody in the same boat ?   i am apprentice retiree. is there anybody else in simaler situation.


----------



## markrmau (24 April 2005)

*Re: managed funds- first timer*

It sounds like you need unbiased sound financial advice. Unfortunately, I have no idea where you can get such advice as a lot of financial planners are a bunch of crooks, and will get kickbacks from pushing whatever they recommend.

This may be completely wrong, but I would think about investing in the lowest possible risk investment there is - a managed cash/bond fund.

The reason being, we are arguably somewhere near the peak of the economic cycle, so there is no point investing in a managed share fund. Arguably we are somewhere near the top of the interest rate cycle (maybe one or two small rate increases), so now MIGHT be a good time to get into bonds. Don't forget that when interest rates start to drop again, you will see a capital gain from bonds.

Then, when the stock market looks pretty low and everyone is bailing out of shares (3-4years time?) start moving a portion of your super back into shares.

This is not financial advice, but I hope it is something to think about. Also, I have had a pretty bad week for predicting things, so this might be the worst thing possible.

Any opinions?


----------



## bvbfan (25 April 2005)

*Re: managed funds- first timer*

Have to be careful here about what I say
But I do agree, seeing a financial planner is probably best

Most of the banks offer a free consultation which might suit you, they can do a risk profile and see what you want to get out of your money
They'll construct a plan for you which is when the fees are charged

As for planners being crooks, every profession has there own
The planner should tell you how they are paid and any commission they get whenever they sell you a product, they should go through the renumeration details at the first meeting anyway!

the ASIC site will have a list of financial planners if you want to see one


----------

